# Straight Sided Coca Cola bottles



## coke_and_stuff (Jun 21, 2008)

Just thought i'd share with everyone a few of my recent purchases, I enjoy reading everyones finds, buys, and looking at everyones collection. These are a few straight sided Coca Colas that ive acquired over the last two weeks. From left to right, Augusta GA,  Little Rock AR, Lichfield IL, Greenville SC, and one I bought from a memer here Richmond, VA


----------



## popster (Jun 22, 2008)

Those are all really sweet. I tried for that one on the far right, but you beat me to the punch. I score this one off Ebay. Its about 1" taller then the other SS Cokes Ive got and is an Icy blue color. It says root on the bottom, and the bottom is somewhat concave.


----------



## popster (Jun 22, 2008)

Here is the bottom.


----------



## coke_and_stuff (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice Peoria, Ive seen a few pictures of that bottle before, Are they hard to find? What did that one end up costing you? If I ever sell the Richmond you have first dibs on it.

 Joey


----------



## popster (Jun 22, 2008)

Joey
  Im a newbie too, but have collected tons of stuff. I dont know if its hard to find. They might find hundreds in some cache tomorrow. I doubt it though. I collect ancient bronze coins and its same thing! Someone in Isreal, Iraq, Germany, Cyprus, Lebanon could find a ton of them tomorrow. I liked the Logo and thought it was a cool bottle. It books for 225-
 I paid about half that much. Probably fair deal, market value. 
      Pete


----------



## coke_and_stuff (Jun 22, 2008)

I dont think you did to bad, I would pay that for one, If you run aross anything interesting let me know.

 Joey


----------



## capsoda (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Pete, That Peoria is sweet and man are they hard to come buy. I had quite a few SS Cokes but wittled them down to locals and a few others. Here is a crappy pic of the bunch on the shelf.


----------



## coke_and_stuff (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Warren, Thanks for posting that pic, I dont think ive ever seen so many straight sided bottles in one spot. Are the labels originals?

 Joey


----------



## capsoda (Jun 22, 2008)

The one on the bottle is and the one in the frame on the right is. The one hanging on the left is a fake from the 1970s. I also have a few go withs like these watch fobs. Ebay has really brought the value down on these unless they are in excellent condition. These are in great condition.


----------



## popster (Jun 22, 2008)

Warren
   Nice collection. Ive collected lots of stuff and now try to either specialize or think "Quality over quantity" when accumulating stuff. Man, I had thousands of beer cans, they overflowed our house back in the 70's. At this point Ebay is helpful as if I make a buy I usually sell something to help pay for it. I like the watch FOBS and safety markers. Ive got a Dr.Pepper Marker. I dont have a Coke, but think they made Coke and Grapette markers as well.
   Pete


----------



## capsoda (Jun 22, 2008)

The Pepsi marker is from my home town of Pensacola, FL. I remember them in the sidewalks when I was a kid. There is also a Crush marker but they are high buck items.

 I have been cutting back mostly to local stuff and a few other I tems. The wife said if I start collecting ACLs I'm a dead man.[]


----------



## coke_and_stuff (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics, This is what got me started into Straight Sided Bottles. I bought the while I was working in Long Beach, CA this spring. I walked into a Antique store and ended up buying 6 signs he cut me a good deal and the rest is history. Ive been offered alot for this sign but its one of the few im keeping. Its from 1908







 I also bought this one last month off ebay 1917 notice there is no Black outline around the letters very hard to find






 Joey


----------



## ncbred (Jun 22, 2008)

Here are my two.....Tarboro, NC and Wilson, NC


----------



## sw arkansas (Dec 5, 2010)

warren  i seen pictures of some of your coolection in the fourm.  i am looking for arkansas soda  bottles mostly pre 1930 types   if you have any or dig any i would like to here from you. i am new to the fourm  and still learning to navigate it . brian in arkansas


----------



## Dean (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
 Here are the 3 different straight sided cokes from Little Rock, Ark.

 Enjoy,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 5, 2010)

> Here are the 3 different straight sided cokes from Little Rock, Ark.
> 
> Enjoy,


 I'd enjoy them more if they were here Dean, is that the offer?
 Thank you!
 If not, thank you anyway. I'll just have to continue living vicariously through you and your great photo's will keep making me happy.


----------



## Dean (Dec 5, 2010)

> I'd enjoy them more if they were here Dean, is that the offer?
> Thank you!


 
 Eric, You can have what's there!   The picture,  I'll keep the bottles for now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for looking,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 6, 2010)

Not for sale, just thought you would find these interesting. From Left to Right, a K. B. Co. Coca-Cola from the group of bottlers operating as the Keystone Bottling Company dated 1916, a Norton, VA aqua Coca Cola from 1912, a honey amber straight side Coca-Cola from 1916, an aqua Coca-Cola from Bristol, VA-Tenn., an amber Coca-Cola from Bristol, VA, an amber from Johnson City, Tenn., and finally quite possibly the rarest of them all the aqua arrow bottle from Johnson City, Tenn. I've never seen one in good shape.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love to see all of those coke bottles. See some that i need.


----------



## sodapops (Dec 7, 2010)

This is a special case I have at the front door just for my SS Cokes and other special bottles.


----------



## sodapops (Dec 7, 2010)

on of my favorite bottles


----------



## sodapops (Dec 7, 2010)

All Oklahoma SS Cokes


----------



## sodapops (Dec 7, 2010)

The Pepsi Shelf


----------



## sodapops (Dec 7, 2010)

The Dr Pepper Shelf


----------



## sodapops (Dec 7, 2010)

Last the hobble skirt shelf, with an amber screw top that I think! Is kinda rare?


----------



## sw arkansas (Dec 11, 2010)

roy   good evening       seen your pictures very nice collection   . i was wodering if the pepsi hutch is from oklahoma?   wonder if you have any arkansas bottles.


----------



## sodapops (Dec 11, 2010)

If I had an Pepsi hutch from OK it would be the first, as far as I know Pepsi hutch was only made in Pensacola Florida.To my knowledge there are no other Pepsi hutches from any other town.


----------



## sw arkansas (Dec 11, 2010)

roy   i thought it probably wasn't but never hurts to ask.  but i do collect arkansas bottles  and thought you might run on to one every now and then. brian


----------

